# Help Planning USA Day-Trip



## Chrispy (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey all...
I'm heading to the USA on Monday for a day-trip, lunch and maybe hit up some stores/malls...I had a few questions...i'm in the Toronto area, and i'm wondering what some of you's may suggest to be the best way of getting to the USA. Basically we're looking to go to an area to do some light shopping, so like maybe a decent mall, doesn't have to be an outlet mall, but yeah just not an area with nothing lol.....we're not planning on travelling far in the USA, just like Buffalo, or other areas of New York close to the border.

And also, does anyone know what the amount we're allowed to bring back for just a day-trip? It's not a shopping trip, but we'd just like to get away for a day and do some looking around in America that's all, so I realize we're not going to be allowed to bring back that much!


Thanks for any input you can give!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not much allowed on a day trip and you'll pay US Sales tax first anyway.
If you go Lewiston you can check the bridge traffic on line.

Walden Galleria is a nice destination - lots of stores and easy access either from the Peace Bridge or Lewiston - you might want to make a loop.

You could also cross in Niagara Falls where there is no truck traffic.










Oh yeah..Apple Store there too.

So you can cover some nice ground from Lewiston ( a pretty upper NY State small town, lots of outlets along the river towards Buffalo, Military Trail notably.

Do Walden ( lots nearby too ) then jump back across the Peace Bridge.


----------



## Chrispy (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice - thanks, that's an awesome reply.

Yeah I know i'm not gonna be able to bring back much for just a day-trip...does anyone know the actual dollar amount or does anyone know of a link for a site that may have some relevant information, i've had no luck when searching around.

I might have to hit up that mall now cause of the Apple Store lol


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Returning Canadian Residents
(in Canadian dollars)
Goods: (souvenirs, etc.)

$50.00 (excluding alcohol and tobacco) any number of times per year, after a minimum 24 hour absence
$200 any number of times per year after a minimum 48 hour absence; $750 after a minimum 7 days absence (excluding day of departure).


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

This is a great gallery in Buffalo and they have a very nice restaurant.

http://www.albrightknox.org/restaurant.html


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

wings and you have to get some wings.....
mmmmmmmm REAL buffalo chicken wings.....Buffalo Tap Room 

get the "Cajun" wings and drink the Rolling Rock beer on tap in frosted glasses....

mmmmmmmmmm

their motto; "The Best pub food on Earth"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> $200 any number of times per year after a minimum 48 hour absence...


One of my friends is a customs officer who sees lots of people trying a "short 48" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mac4me (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a regular 'day tripper' to Buffalo and I'd recommend you head straight to Galleria Mall, with a side trip to Target which is just across the street  As mentioned above, there's an Apple store in Galleria which makes the trip all the more worthwhile. If you're down and back in one day, you get no relief at the border - you gotta fess up, or lie and pray


----------

